
How to apply a “hack” to force my CentOS system from timing out and sleeping - bashit
I work in this annoying government environment where my CentOS 7 system cannot stay awake after 10 minutes of inactivity. IT has applied this annoying global config that forces my system to sleep after this time frame requiring me to log in. This rule was mainly applied to our regular administrative staffing not so much the engineers.<p>I have a windows systems as well. So I&#x27;m constantly bouncing back and forth between the two systems reading emails, datasheets, documentation etc etc. Ten minutes of inactivity is quite common with my work flow. I have limited root access to my system and yum installs are not possible. I can request higher access but it usually involves paperwork and approval which I would just like to avoid.<p>Their global config overrides settings I apply in Gnomes tweak tool or any custom power management config I create. Don&#x27;t ask me how they do this. How can I simulate a button press or any craft hack that could run in the background say every 10 minutes? Any other ideas?
======
phendrenad2
Ask for hiring authorization to hire an assistant to press buttons when you’re
away. Maybe they’ll get the message.

------
jstanley
If you have xdotool:

    
    
        while true
        do
          xdotool mousemove_relative +1 +1
          sleep 60
        done
    

I use it to stop the screen from locking while I'm watching a film.

If you don't have it, you can probably compile it yourself and run it without
needing yum.

